# Reptile Room Conversion!



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Finally we're getting somewhere! 

And at last, this morning these arrived;


















12 Herptek Vivs which now occupy my garage! :lol2:

After that, went for our appointment at BJ Herps and came back with all our equipment. (Boot and Back seats down load!)

And this is one of 2 racks I have assembled with my remaining 07 hatchlings and Royals on;










A few months we back completely ripped apart this room, insulated and painted the walls and stacked all these vivs temporarily.
Here is a before shot of the Reptile Room; 










Will have an after shot in a few days!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool :grin1: Im well jealous of all these folk gettin reptile rooms, i want one :smile: Cant wait to see the other pics :smile:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

cant wait to see the end result


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

12 herpteks? holy c**p thats not cheap :lol2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Neither was the equipment to fill and heat the bloody things! Plus 3 fully kitted exo-terra's :lol2:


----------



## ThEeDaRkOnE (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the idea of a reptile room.. better still a reptile house... I am thinking of trying to convince my neighbour to move into HIS shed and give me his house.... thinking this may need a LOT of convincing


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Love the idea of a reptile room. Can't wait to see the pics.

Can you let me know how you get on with the herpteks. I'm think of getting a pair. They are too expensive to buy then find I got the wrong thing.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I have Vision Vivs also and Herpteks are essentially the same so they are great for species that prefer humidity. Otherwise i would save your money and get wooden vivs!


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

looks like you'll have to open a shop just to store them all


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

your reptile room looks great..looks a big area too


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

cant wait to see pics of them all set up. i think it will be a while before i can have a reptile room. got to wait for the kids to grow up and leave home. :smile:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

The first stack of 4 Herptek's are in place and there is one inhabitant in! 
I'll post some pics later on tonight once we've done a bit more!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Look forward to seeing it complete. :smile:


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

That looks amazing! : victory: Is it in your garage?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> That looks amazing! : victory: Is it in your garage?


Yup, we had a triple garage built with our house, but it is partitioned into a double garage and a separate room for the reptiles!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

cant wait to see finished pics :no1:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Just talked my old lady into agreeing that I can turn our garage into a Rep Room. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost to have central heating installed? What are the dimensions of your room? Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

The dimensions of the room are 18' x 10' - So a fair bit to play with.

There isn't actually any central heating in the room, it is simply very well insulated. Ambient tempearature in the room is 75*F.

I'll have some updated pics of the room in a few minutes!


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

*cough, cough* wheres the pics:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im maing a retile room now!!! so exciting!!!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Right then! Here we go! 8 Herptek's assembled and heated;










With 1 of 2 inhabitants; (The other was under the paper!)



















Here is the lizard area! That will need working after we've sorted out the snakes!










And the mess I'm left with! These vivs in the way will be disassembled and stored away once inhabitants have moved into new ones. Rack in far corner is staying put, a new one is going next to it in place of the 2 vision vivs, which are moving to the lizard section! 

All down the left hand side (under the mucky window sil) are our Leopard Gecko Hatchlings! Last 2 hatched this morning, thats 11 from 11 eggs.

Phew!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks the nuts mate. Quick question though..

what did you use to insulate it with? not that i've room to build my own but 75f as an ambient temp with no additional heating would save me a fortune in gas to heat my house...


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Well you can just about see next to the window;

There's the outer wall, some sort of insulative material, covered by insulating board. That's all, I'll find the correct names for you sometime! lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking awesome dude.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Well you can just about see next to the window;
> 
> There's the outer wall, some sort of insulative material, covered by insulating board. That's all, I'll find the correct names for you sometime! lol


 
lol cheers mate. Shame i've just decorated the lounge i could have used that stuff first and i'd never need the heating on.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

looks ace. were did u get the exo tera lights taht sit on the top from carnt remember the name lol


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

The Compact Tops?

Bj Herp Supplies, went down on Friday and spent a fortune! :lol2:

Reptilekeeping.com Your Reptile Information Portal -


----------

